# Game 6: Nuggets @ Heat (11/6/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 6th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This should be a really good game. Denver is coming in unbeaten on the season. And Melo is playing some inspiring basketball right now. Can't wait to see how the Heat come out for this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Denver has not been a good match up for our style for years now. Gonna have to play near perfect to give them their 1st loss.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Atleast JR Smith is still suspended. I have a bad feeling about Beasley trying to score on Kenyon Martin.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

We may end up getting roasted if Beasley and J.O. mail it in again. i honestly dont see Beasley effectively guarding Nene


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

K-Mart will destroy Beasley if he tries to drive against him.

Until DQ comes back we have to worry about every opponent throwing a zone at us. We still have no answer for it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am not optimistic about this game. AT ALL


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm really interested in the Nene vs Oneal match up. It should be terrific. Nene is starting to come around, and Oneal has a lot of pride and talent left in the tank.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very tough game. Basically all of their strengths correlate with our weaknesses. Indeed, we'd have to play perfect to win this one. We need to beat Denver, though.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

definitely not feelin this one. I think we're gonna get worked. We haven't beat Denver since before our championship season. 0 for our last 8. Hopefully we can play some good ball, keep the game close, and give ourselves a chance in the final mins.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Q-Rich with another tough assignment


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No DQ again tonight. According to Ira, Spo said its more of a precaution than something serious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great start

There's no one there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo starts it off with a dunk.

Q-Rich with a score in the post over Chauncey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO 2-2 to start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice post move Q

JO with two in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That three for Rio is a good sign...hopefully


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugly transition D there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm liking how we're already seeing Wade incorporate his new-found post game this season. He will be so deadly once that and his three-pointer get refined.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike needs to get that shot right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think all of this crunch-time benching of Beasley is getting to his head. He seems to be drifting mentally right now.

Nice defense by Q on Melo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty surreal seeing Wade in those Jordan 12s. Those were the ones he wore for his second to last championship.

Wade's definitely the best player to wear them since.

Wow, Beasley. He's really playing himself out of any second half minutes.

QRich is locking up the 3spot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, good defense until the breakdown at the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Melo is so smooth.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Melo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish Spoelstra gave a crap about using Beasley correctly. We pretty much NEVER use him in pick and rolls. That is absolutely absurd. He and Wade can be one of the best pick and roll tandems in the league, it's clear as day, yet Beasley is constantly just standing around at the three-point line, or getting isolations at the high elbows. Why not use a guy with such ridiculous scoring talent?

Today I was watching the Wiz game again, and when Wade and JO were on the bench, we were constantly running multiple Chalmers/Anthony pick and rolls per possession. They'd try one, of course it would fail, then try and fail again, whilst Beasley would stand at the three-point line waiting for a pass. Why? He's not a spot up shooter. I understand he was playing SF in that line-up, but you can still run some sort of play for him where he can get offense. He's the second best offensive player on this team and he's being used like Shandon Anderson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-21 Miami after 1

We didnt play too well in that 1st yet have the lead. But neither has Denver. Melo has kept them in this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, Beasley was used as a facilitator the entire time he was in. His two shots were a fast break/broken play 3 and a spot up jumper. They tried one pick and roll but it was terrible. I really think Beasley is just an awful screen setter because every time I have watched the pick and roll with him and Wade it has just led to Wade shooting a contested jumper.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, Melo had a great quarter, and our best player so far has been Richardson, yet we're up two. We need to get our main guns (Wade/Beasley) going and keep an eye on Billups and Lawson, making sure they don't Nash us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, I knew rebounding would be a theme in this game. Their frontline is so active.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We should (emphasis on should) see Beasley featured more as a scorer with this 2nd lineup. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice put back by UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley can't throw it in the Grand Canyon


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like we're trying to play him with he ball coming of screens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD on Melo? Seriously, Spo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Joel. 2nd foul on Melo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley desperately needs a couple jumpers in a row to go down right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DAMN WRIGHT!

He squandered a great open shot. He needs to shoot that...or just not travel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is ugly basketball on both sides.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good look from Beasley at least, he recognized the double and where to go with it quickly, something he is not that great at


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Dorell. He should've done that last time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike and Wade are 0-7 combined yet we're up 3. That's good.

But Denver is playing bad and with Melo on the bench, you'd like it if we could pull away just a little.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Wade was going blow for blow with Melo, we'd be in solid control of this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Good look from Beasley at least, he recognized the double and where to go with it quickly, something he is not that great at


yup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep feeding Mike in the post.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice minutes from Dorell so far and we have gotten 3 good looks as a result of putting Beasley in the post


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe you could've hit one of those UD?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the put back off the hideous Dorell miss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a theory that between the Canes, Dolphins, and Heat, Miami is the most penalized city in sports.

How did Wright miss/not dunk that? Come on guy...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is BEASTING today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike. That was pitiful.

Such careless turnovers tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Beasley


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When was the last time a game has gone this long without "Duh-WYAAAAAAAAANE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADE!!"?

Good and bad sign, with him and Beasley yet to drop in a bucket, yet we're tied.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is all sorts of ugly, lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another careless turnover.

And Denver gives it right back.

what an ugly game this is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna need JO to continue this.

Great play by Beasley!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice lay-up Beasley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits again!

Great to see.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas needed that soooooooooo bad


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew Beas would hit that. If he's confident, he's unstoppable. Too bad he's being treated like a puppy right now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley with two good plays. 

And what was with Wade's pass to Beasley? It looked like he was bowling. Come on Wade, back to the basics, chest pass always works.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I knew Beas would hit that. If he's confident, he's unstoppable. Too bad he's being treated like a puppy right now.


:laugh: yeah, Q-Rich was set to come in for him. Lets see if that still happens.

Nope, Q-Rich replaced UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO 4-4 now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike passes like Dorell used to. Telegraphing everything.

JO is having a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5pt swing right there and JO gets his 3rd foul. Unbelievable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers is brutal around the rim


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw, man. What an opportunity. 5-point swing here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Melo is on another level right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers redeems himself a bit there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just cant hit anything right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally Wade hits.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally Wade hits a shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Something that hasnt been mentioned yet, holding Denver to 38 with 1:32 left in the 2nd is some sick defense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking good right now. I think its a mixture of Denver being a little out of sync, and us playing pretty good D. Hopefully we can keep this up in the second half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

mario for 333333

What a block by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RIOOOOO 33333333

As I expected, Wade has changed back to the shoes he's normally been wearing at home. He always changes shoes when struggling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-38 Miami at the half

The difference tonight is we've played a couple of minutes without mistakes, while Denver was just awful throughout.

Gotta keep this up. Because like the Suns, this team can turn it up in seconds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Q 3 would've been huge. Not a perfect half, but you can't ask for a much better result against this team. Hopefully we can sustain this, and Wade/Beas can get going, along with continued contributions by JO/Q/Rio and whoever else can chime in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley with 20 of 24 first half minutes played and we hold them to 38 pts.. so much for the defensive liability theory


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't complain about a 12 point halftime lead! If it wasn't for Carmelo this game would be a joke right now


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well.. Can't say I saw this happening


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> 50-38 Miami at the half
> 
> The difference tonight is we've played a couple of minutes without mistakes, while Denver was just awful throughout.
> 
> Gotta keep this up. Because like the Suns, this team can turn it up in seconds.


Yup, and at least in my opinion, the Nugs have an even more potent perimeter attack, between Melo, Billups, Lawson, and even Afflalo. Their bigs can also expose our rebounding deficiencies, though they're not incredibly imposing with their size.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is this team for real? Holding the number 1 scoring team to 41% shooting and just 38 first half points. And Wade only has one FG. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think i've seen Billups play a worse half than the one that just happened. 4pts on 1-5 shooting, and 5 turnovers. That is a little too reminiscent of the quiet 1st half Nash had against us. Hope the same doesnt happen in this upcoming half as happened in that game.

Carter was awful as well but we've seen that before


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

K-Mart is out for the rest of the game.

Wade hits his 1st shot of the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to start by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrible....Great Shot Mario!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO draws Melo's 3rd foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo is 5-5 now.

Timeout Denver.

Great start to the 3rd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley's been hustling a little more this year, but I still hate how hesitant he is to get on the floor


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was that Beas guarding Balkman? Bad sequence there.

Very strange rebounding numbers for us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nene kinda looks like Haslem with longer hair if you glance at him for a second


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley has totally lost his jump shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Was that Beas guarding Balkman? Bad sequence there.
> 
> Very strange rebounding numbers for us.


Beas was slightly late to his rotation and went too hard, allowing Balkman to go right by. He should have recognized that Balkman shooting jumpers is in the Heat's best interests.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick reverse layup by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick reverse for Rio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Rio

Here comes Chauncey

YEAAHHH BEAASSS!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

What a game for Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rioooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes sir Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2JO!

Mario looks great tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO stomping all over Denver


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was not liking the Nene/Jo matchup but JO has shown up to play tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm salivating right now. We better not slip. This would be a huge confidence booster, especially with Wade being essentially a complimentary player tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This D is sick.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wtf is going on? Am I dreaming


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is Q having flashbacks to his rookie year? He hasn't played in the post in ages!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Afflalo DEFINITELY pushed off there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dmn, JO. 7-7 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-56 Miami after 3

Suffocating D by Miami in the 3rd.

Hope the bench can keep this intensity up.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Let's Go Heat!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the Nugs are choking on our thick air.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was a clean block by Joel.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Uh oh, better tighten this up


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel getting back-to-back hosings by the refs. Let's not let this one up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice rebound by JORell, and he's fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead down to 16.

Miami is falling asleep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade fouled. Will go to the line for 2.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did anyone not see this coming? We love giving away teams by just not caring.

Wade draws a foul Wade-style


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Lets try to remember this game when we are losing to a team like the Thunder or Bobcats, lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate these defensive three-second violations


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade isn't gonna let us lose.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade vintage AND1!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The refs are becoming meticulous detectives sniffing out every foul opportunity on the Nugs' offensive end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Late call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting that Wade stayed in to start the 4th. That's twice now where Spo has gone away from his usual lineup changes.

I guess with 3 days off coming up Wade decided to go a little longer to keep this lead as secure as possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by Q-Rich


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Q is a BEAST!!

Lawson is so quick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lawson is abusing Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Suns up 5 with 3 minutes to go in Boston.

And the Bobcats blew out the Hawks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This would be a great win going into this three day break. It would also almost feel like redemption after PHX knocking us off the undefeated block at home. Them and Boston are the last two undefeateds, and Boston is losing in the fourth to the Suns, ironically.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That definitely sounded like all ball. Even then, the hand is part of the ball. The refs clearly want the Nugs back in this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, lead down to 11.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Garbage. Absolute garbage.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice D team. They must get off on this cause they sure don't learn their lesson. 48 minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big shot JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Nuggets didnt bring Melo back in?

Dumb turnover by Mario. Wow.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeez, the game got ugly quick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with another double double

Great offensive rebounding to end this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Offensive rebounds won it in the end. Great win, despite the let down.

Defense was the ultimate key. I don't normally predict losses for my team, but this one seemed like a clear one. Back to the Wizards we go, this time at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 96-88

So Wade ends up playing 40 minutes and all but the final minute when he should have been out 5 minutes ago had we been able to keep Denver down.

Oh well. that was an easy 40 minute night.

Great win.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet win, very pleased by the overall team performance. POTG... I nominate JO, he was there for us all night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, JO was great all night. Mario was a close 2nd though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And the unbeaten killing Suns beat Boston, so the last two unbeatens taken out tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ahh, we should be 6-0 right now. Stupid Suns zone defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^^Stupid Spo not going to Beas in the middle like last year. 

Just imagine what we can do with Cook back, and everyone really in rhythm, comfortable, and gelling.

I vote for Chalmers as the POTG. He or JO should take it.

Look at Q-Rich with 9 boards again. He's putting Blount to shame on the boards alone. Thank you New York (and Memphis, and LA, and Minnesota.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich is on the Damon Jones, Keyon Dooling, Jason Kapono, James Posey track. Guys who Wade made look better than they really are, and got paid more than they were really worth the very next summer.

Although in this case, Q-Rich has already made a lot of money in this league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome win, to beat the unbeaten Nuggets and hold them to 88 points (couldve been lower...) is great, especially with Wade and Beasley way off again. Nice to see Chalmers step up, QRich is providing good D and a very solid rebounding presence (although hes chucking too much) - and JO continues his revival after a couple down games.

I didnt get to watch it but looks like he was POTG today - my internet is running really slow, so W2M can you update the POTG thread with the line and picture etc.

5-1 is an impressive start to the season, shouldve been 6-0 but ah well. Lets hope it continues again against the Wizards next week. DWade's gotta be happy with how we've gone so far. 

Hopefully we can get Beas going again - dunno what's going on with him at the moment, I guess he's starting to press again because of the second half benching's but he really needs to get his offense in order. Its usually his bread and butter - we know he can put the ball in the bucket, so he's just gotta relax and get it going.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How many Nuggets looked like they had the South Beach Flu? I'm assuming Kenyon did before he got hurt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love that home court advantage


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone on another board said they were in a VIP room with Chauncey late night. It clearly showed in his game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> I didnt get to watch it but looks like he was POTG today - my internet is running really slow, so W2M can you update the POTG thread with the line and picture etc.


Added the pic for you eace:


Jace said:


> Someone on another board said they were in a VIP room with Chauncey late night. It clearly showed in his game.


He was about as bad as I can ever remember seeing him play against us.

Im still a little surprised that Karl didnt put Melo back in the game when they cut the lead to 12 with about 4 minutes to go in this game. I know he didnt play too well in the 2nd half but still, that was a little hard to understand.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Back-to-back. Atlanta.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great win. This proves my point that in a single game in this league, this team can beat anyone. I think we're in for some surprises this year, thankfully.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.82games.com/0910/0910MIA2.HTM

Interesting things to note so far:

Richardson and O'Neal are very important. 
There is a GIANT dropoff with Chalmers out.
Beasley is just awful from outside with a .326 eFG%, Wade is .404 which is bad for him too (Last year it was .461 and .442, respectively)
Our rebounding rate improves by 8% with the Haslem lineup, the starters are a poor rebounding squad in general
The starters actually allow less points per possession than the Haslems, and have a much higher overall +/-


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Great win. I thought we were gonna get crushed by that Nuggets front line.

Looking ahead at the schedule i could see us going on a little run here.

Vs Cleveland
Vs Washington
Vs New Jersey
Vs Oklahoma City
@ Atlanta
@ Toronto

The Cavs dont scare me that much for some reason. They can over power us but if we're smart about it we can run them out the gym.

The Hawks scare me however. They are way more atletic than we are and can use that to destroy us up front but then again i though Denver was gonna do the same and we beat them.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Intruder said:


> Great win. I thought we were gonna get crushed by that Nuggets front line.
> 
> Looking ahead at the schedule i could see us going on a little run here.
> 
> ...


If you've seen the Cavs play, they are very beatable against a team like us...not saying they can't beat us, but they aren't playing well. Beasley should have a field day against them.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Miami's inability to hold onto big leads is a bit scary


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

5-1! Pretty cool, didn't think we'd get off to such a good start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You left out Washington coming up. That's an easy game to sleepwalk through. Hopefully are guys are prepared for the Wiz's best game and don't sleep on them.


----------

